# Working out the adult weight



## thomsonambra (Apr 14, 2013)

My puppy at 13 weeks weighs 22lbs.
Am I right in thinking that this is half his adult body weight?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

You could be right, but I don't really think there's a formula for this. Your best bet would be to have a look at his dam and sire. There are actually two breed standards for the Vizsla... the American standard (AKC) and the Hungarian standard. Dogs bred to the American standard tend to be a little smaller than the Hungarian dogs (which tend to be bigger and heavier-boned). I have a six year old male (Willie) and he weighs 70 lbs. 

If you want to read a good book describing the Vizsla as a whole, get THE VIZSLA, by Bernard C. Boggs.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't know your DNA and there past Moms and Dads it matters as well as food choices and the correct supplements 

forgot how many pointers

but Willow my 4th Vizsla

Rudy age 3 and 4 months 67.5 lbs ;D

Sir Coppertopper all stud 59.6 lbs at death 

Busterbrown 55lbs 

Willow the girl with the great attitude week 16 and 17lbs ;D

They all take supplements and real whole foods that create fast muscle groups and protect the core 

Most will be 40 something to 55 lbs

If you are master blaster with great passions and some skills and the joints and muscles are protected and there sheer muscle

Let them Flex some 

as they age some of the pounds it will drop off

unless your me

Pressing 59' 263 lmao

Biggers better :-*

She said'

if the cowboys a 2 hour ride with Pride ;D

We love the Spinners lol 8)

we change tangs"

DNA matters some'


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey Rudy, 

That Sir CopperTopper, wow! What a stud!!! He almost looks bullet proof in that pic!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

THANK YOU MUCHO GRANDE 

HE DIED AT AGE 18

AND HUNTED HARD UNTIL 13

IT MATTERS THE MIX OF TRICKS 

DON'T GO TO V FUNERALS MUCH

NEVER SAW ONE MAKE AGE 14 IN PERSON

THE LAST YEAR WAS GUTS TEARS

AND HE TOOK 3 SHOTS TO LEAVE ME

HIS BODY WORE OUT

HIS MIND WAS SHARP

HE DIED AS HE LIVED

A WARRIOR

I MISS HIM STILL

3 TOP VETS SAY THIS IS A RECORD

I TOLD THEM HIS LIFE WAS GIVING NOT HIS DEATH

AND HE SAVED MY LIFE 2X REMOTE

NO CHANCES NONE

SIR COPPER TOPPER BROUGHT EM IN

11 MILES FROM THE NEAREST DIRT ROAD


V'

MY VICTORY

TKO ROUND 15


----------

